# Windows 7 install freezes after loading files.



## Magmanthe (May 8, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post here and I hope I'm not doing it wrong.

I bought a brand new computer the other day (in parts) and my friend and I put it together.
But when I came to the point where I was going to install Windows 7 x64 professional on it, the weirdest thing happened.

First, it was loading files, like it is shown here:
http://www.davescomputertips.com/images/newsletter/2007/070715/windows_loading_files.png

Then a new window came up, like this:
http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2008/windows-7-starting.jpg

But, here is the weird part. It never continued past this point.

First, I thought it was my DVD that was defective or broken, so I tested it on my laptop (which is running Win 7 x32) and it worked like a charm there.

My specs:
MOTHERBOARD: ASUS P7P55D P55 S-1156 ATX (Firmware 1207)
PSU: Corsair VX 550W
CPU: Intel Core i7 - 860
HDD 1: Intel X25-M 80GB SSD
HDD 2: WD Caviar Green 1TB 64MB
RAM: Corsair 6GB DDR3 XMS3 Intel i7 9XX PC10666 1333MHZ CL9 (3x2GB)
DVD: Samsung DVD+/- R/RW/RAM DL
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD5670 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E

And now I'm kinda stuck.

I've tried:
turning on/off USB-detection in BIOS
switching between which HDD to be booted first
turning between SATA and AHCP
Used PS/2 on the Keyboard, instead of USB

but nothing is happening.
I've read around abit, and some people I've seen that got the same problem, solved it by switching out their PSU. But they switched from 950W to 1000W

So, I don't have the same "faulty" PSU they have.

Can anyone out there possibly help me?


Sincerly Magmanthe


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You have a 550 watt PSU, and others with similar issues had 950 or 1000 watters?
I'd suggest trying a bigger PSU.


----------



## Magmanthe (May 8, 2010)

usasma said:


> You have a 550 watt PSU, and others with similar issues had 950 or 1000 watters?
> I'd suggest trying a bigger PSU.


Indeed, that would seem like the problem, but when I check on Asus's webpage, on the "Recommended Power Supply Wattage Calculator". It says that a minnimum of 500W should be enough.

Of course, going for another PSU might fix it, but going from 550W to 1000W seem a little overkill.

Is there anyone other here that have had the same problem and know if the PSU is the best / only fix for this problem, or are there other options?


Sincerly Magmanthe


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the HD5670 your using the 550VX is plenty, are you installing the OS to the SSD drive?

Set it to AHCI mode disconnect the 1t drive and remove all but 1 stick of ram and try it.


----------



## Magmanthe (May 8, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> For the HD5670 your using the 550VX is plenty, are you installing the OS to the SSD drive?
> 
> Set it to AHCI mode disconnect the 1t drive and remove all but 1 stick of ram and try it.


About the PSU: I also thought that 550W was enough.

Yes, I am trying to install Win 7 x64 Pro to the Intel SSD.

I have now disconnected the WD-disc (sata 2) and taken out the RAM, so that only 1 module is left in A1 and changed to AHCI-mode.

Here goes.


----------



## Magmanthe (May 8, 2010)

Okey, it seems I'm either too tired to find the edit button or it might not be there, so I'm doubble-posting, sorry.

@ wrench97:

Well, this was a BIG surprise. It worked. I got the win 7 installed and are going true with driver installs from the MB disc and GPU disc.

So THANK YOU VERY MUCH!! your a lifesaver.

Question:
Now that the WD 1TB disc is out and RAM is out.
Is it just to open up the case and put it back? Or should I take 1 at a time or what?

Q2: The AHCI-mode, is that supposed to still be on, or should/could I go back to SATA-mode?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Leave it on AHCI mode if not you'll be reinstalling, also any time in the future if you have to clear the CMOS you'll have to reset it to AHCI before it'll boot to Windows.

Install the motherboard drivers and then reinstall the ram, reboot it should be fine, if all's good hook up the WD drive. 

With the SSD drive there are speed advantages to AHCI mode, if you use IDE mode you won't see any difference from the WD drive.


----------



## Magmanthe (May 8, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Leave it on AHCI mode if not you'll be reinstalling, also any time in the future if you have to clear the CMOS you'll have to reset it to AHCI before it'll boot to Windows.
> 
> Install the motherboard drivers and then reinstall the ram, reboot it should be fine, if all's good hook up the WD drive.
> 
> With the SSD drive there are speed advantages to AHCI mode, if you use IDE mode you won't see any difference from the WD drive.


Update:
The Win 7 x64 Pro is installed and working.
I've reinstalled the RAM and turned on and it workes.

The problem is, when I hook up the WD it won't show in "My Computer"
It's present when I check the BIOS for Hard Drives, but when I go to "My Computer" The only two things showing is C: (SSD) and the Samsung DVD-reader/burner.

So, any ideas about how to get Win 7 to recognize the disc?

Sincerly Magmanthe


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Start menu | right click Computer | Manage

Then click on Disk Management. Assign the drive a drive letter by right clicking on the graph bar for it.


----------



## Magmanthe (May 8, 2010)

TorrentG said:


> Start menu | right click Computer | Manage
> 
> Then click on Disk Management. Assign the drive a drive letter by right clicking on the graph bar for it.


Haha, now look at that.
After I did that, it popped up on "My Computer".

Thank you very much TorrentG.


Well, it seems that the computer now is fully operational and that all the quirks and buggs and faults have been wrinkled out.

I would like to THANK wrench97 and TorrentG for the extremly usefull suggestions, which allowed me to fix the problems I've had.
Thank you very much, both of you.


Sincerly Magmanthe


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you have it up and running


----------

